# Phred guitars?



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Anyone come across these Phred guitars yet? He makes inexpensive versions of Trey Anastazio's guitar as well as a 'genaric' Jerry Garcia model. Approx 600. Just wondering if anyone has bought/played/heard one yet?
Jim


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

They're really nice looking. I've never heard of them though. 

If they get good reviews on quality, I'll probably pick one or two up at that price.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Any one heard of these?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

These? http://www.phredinstruments.com/products.asp

Ewwwwwww


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> These? http://www.phredinstruments.com/products.asp Ewwwwwww


Haha. I like that phredo v2 in blonde.


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

*Phred Guitars*

Well I went ahead and ordered his 'liger" model (copyright protection from 'Tiger' ?) Supposed to arrive in Jan.2014. Apparently they are set up, fret dressing, etc, bone nut, ebony finger board. Even has Jerry's unique effects loop wiring built in. I know they gotta save money somewhere...Hopefully the instrument has 'good bones' ...electronics and mechanical parts can always be swapped out....
Jim

Will post review upon arrival


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Haha. I like that phredo v2 in blonde.


Likewise. As a total Phishead who will never be able to afford a Languedoc, I'd be interested in playing one of these.


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Well my new 'Liger' guitar arrived last week. It looks very nice and is everything he said it would be. That said, I had to take it to our local luthier right away. Most importantly, the intonation was way off. Very difficult to tune. Also, it has a bone nut but the way the strings pass thru it (straight, instead of angled toward the tuning heads) make it very easy for the strings to hang up at the nut. It also came with a built-in (electrical) buzz that sounds like something is not grounded properly. Fret ends are very sharp, and the last few frets at the top of the neck don't appear to have been dressed at all.
Now, I'm definitely not complaining! I had a pretty good idea what I was getting into. I really wanted a 'Jerry' style guitar and for the price this one really makes it. Nice inlay and decorative binding on the neck and head stock. It'll be out of the shop in the next day or two and hopefully it becomes a real player. A couple more things - I had to pay our government another $75 to get it out of customs and finally Freddy, (phred instruments) packaged it really well so it arrived in perfect condition. He was great to deal with.
I'm going to post again when I get it out of the shop later this week.
Jim


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That looks like complaints and not getting a "perfect condition" guitar IMO but glad you're happy with it!


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes your right, I guess I am complaining...I so wanted this guitar to be a good thing! Now I've just received a call from the luthier who is setting it up and got some really bad news....the neck has a huge twist in it! That would account for it being untuneable when it arrived. Darn it anyway! It is repairable, but at a significant cost. Still mulling over what to do. 
Jim


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

grooveyard said:


> Yes your right, I guess I am complaining...I so wanted this guitar to be a good thing! Now I've just received a call from the luthier who is setting it up and got some really bad news....the neck has a huge twist in it! That would account for it being untuneable when it arrived. Darn it anyway! It is repairable, but at a significant cost. Still mulling over what to do.
> Jim


returning it for a full refund and they cover costs is a no-brainer to me. They sent that out with a warped neck, not you had it for a year+ and it was gradual/unnoticeable.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

yup..return it..email right now ,site says 15 day guarantee,which isn't much.

don't throw any money at it,who know what else might pop up


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Liger guitar happy ending....I want to give a big shout out to Freddy Rose, who markets Phred Instruments, for his great service on the 'Liger' guitar I recently purchased. He is graciously refunding me the cost of having the neck repaired. Norris Guitars of Kelowna BC worked their magic on it, modifying the fret board to accommodate the twist in the neck. It ended up being re-fretted, new nut, new bridge set up. 'Fast, low, and smooth' is how it plays now. The mystery electrical buzz ended up being my fault (who'd a thought? -two faulty cables!). So now that the dust has settled I have a really unique instrument at a relatively low cost. Thanks again to Freddy Rose and Norris Guitars.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

grooveyard said:


> Liger guitar happy ending....I want to give a big shout out to Freddy Rose, who markets Phred Instruments, for his great service on the 'Liger' guitar I recently purchased. He is graciously refunding me the cost of having the neck repaired. Norris Guitars of Kelowna BC worked their magic on it, modifying the fret board to accommodate the twist in the neck. It ended up being re-fretted, new nut, new bridge set up. 'Fast, low, and smooth' is how it plays now. The mystery electrical buzz ended up being my fault (who'd a thought? -two faulty cables!). So now that the dust has settled I have a really unique instrument at a relatively low cost. Thanks again to Freddy Rose and Norris Guitars.


While you have to greatly admire his comittment to customer service, one can't imagine the business or brand lasting long if a) quality out the door is so bad and/or b) he's going to have to throw money at problems on any kind of a regular basis. I'm glad you got your happy ending.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad he stepped up,hope it's the last of your issues .


----------



## bobbybriand (Apr 4, 2014)

I have spent the last 3 years I have spent Jerrizing my Gison SG 22fret. I love the Phreds especially the dog ear'd Liger. I have all the garcia guts , 3 dp104 dimarz buckers direct into wald-electronics low-z onboard preamp buffer,onboard fx loop, 3 mode switches for my dimarzes. Series/regular bucker, parallel second cleanest and is hum cancelling and finally the brightest of the bright split coil utilizing the north coils only especially on my fav middle pup aka sweet spot. I 'd be throwing all jer's guts in it. It's just too bad there such a weight. I wanna pay cash and have it in the mail today. Any tips anyone?
Also you guys should check out the 2014 chocolate satin SGJ which comes with 24frets and split coils but is basically barebone. No ugly pick guard either.
check it:


----------

